# Βαλκανικά



## Costas (Sep 20, 2014)

Για τα Βαλκάνια ρε γαμώτο, τόσα χρόνια δεν έχουμε νήμα! Λοιπόν, βρέθηκε σύμμαχος της Ελλάδας για την ονομασία FYROM:
(Balkan Insight)
A few dozen ethnic Albanians gathered in Skopje on Thursday in Skopje to hear a former politician, Nevzat Halili, read out a declaration of an "independent republic".

Although the event appeared marginal, it caused a stir in the media and among politicians.

“The declaration of independence is the first step towards full equality of Albanians in Macedonia who have lived here for ages but are still considered a minority,” Halili said.

Halili insisted that the new self-styled entity, the Republic of Ilirida, which according to the map takes almost half of Macedonia's territory, would be a “factor of stability in the Balkans”.

The goal was to reorganize Macedonia into a confederacy between Albanians and Macedonians that would be called Ilirida-Macedonia, or Ilirida-FYROM, he explained.

The name "Former Yugoslav Republic of Macedonian", or FYROM, the UN provisional reference for Macedonia designated under Greek pressure in the 1990s, is seen as derogatory by many ethnic Macedonians.

:clap:


----------



## Costas (Sep 24, 2014)

Μεγάλη πλάκα· ορίστε τι ενόχλησε το ΥΠΕΞ των βόρειων γειτόνων μας (Balkan Insight):

The Macedonian Foreign Ministry said that it will summon the US deputy ambassador to Skopje first thing on Monday to convey its dissatisfaction about the statement by the American diplomat Jess Baily.

“The ministry is reacting to the inappropriate use of the term 'Slavs' by the newly-appointed US ambassador to Macedonia,” the Ministry said in a press release.

Last Wednesday, at a hearing in front of the US Senate’s Foreign Relations Committee, Baily used the term 'Macedonians' several times to describe the majority population in the country. He mentioned the term 'Slavs', which is seen as derogatory to some Macedonians, only once during the hearing.

“I would note that within the fabric of Macedonian society there are more than ‘Slavs and Albanians’. There are Turks, there are Roma and others, so this is a microcosmos in many ways of the richness of the Balkans and to get all those populations to see a common future, I think the US can play important role given our own history and our own set of values,” said Bailey.

Δηλαδή, πώς έπρεπε να τους πει; Μιλάμε για χοντρό κόμπλεξ.


----------



## SBE (Sep 24, 2014)

Από όσο είχα καταλάβει από συζητήσεις πριν μερικά χρόνια με συμφοιτήρια απο τη γείτονα, για να καλοπιάσουν τους μη-Σλάβους της χώρας, οι οποίοι είναι πολλοί, έχουν αρχίσει την υπερβολική πολιτική ορθότητα.


----------



## Costas (Sep 24, 2014)

Μα εδώ δεν πρόκειται γι' αυτό αλλά για την εθνολογική σύσταση του κράτους τους. Είπε ο καημένος ότι ο πληθυσμός τους αποτελείται από Σλάβους, Αλβανούς, αλλά και Τούρκους, Ρομά και άλλους. Πώς έπρεπε να πει τους Σλάβους, αντί για Σλάβους, σύμφωνα με το ΥΠΕΞ τους; Μακεδόνες, προφανώς...


----------



## SBE (Sep 24, 2014)

Υποθέτω ότι η ένσταση ήταν στο ότι δεν αναφερόταν ο αμερικανός αποκλειστικά στους σλαβικής καταγωγής πολίτες αλλά σε όλους.


----------



## Costas (Sep 24, 2014)

Ας γλωσσολογήσουμε...

Croatia Police Arrest Anti-Cyrillic Activists in Vukovar

Five people were arrested after war veterans tore down bilingual signs in Croatian Latin and Serbian Cyrillic script in the latest unrest over the language issue in the wartime flashpoint town.
Josip Ivanovic
BIRN
Zagreb

A group of Croatian war veterans tore down all the bilingual signs on official buildings in the town on Tuesday at the same time as a church service was being held to honour the 23rd anniversary of the 204th Vukovar Brigade, which played a crucial role in attempts to defend the town during wartime, local media reported.

Και ένα κινεζικού ενδιαφέροντος:

Macedonia is warming to the idea of building a regional north-south high-speed railroad, which in its final stage would link the Greek port of Thessaloniki to Budapest via Skopje and Belgrade.

The plan for a high-speed railway to be built by Chinese companies was first revealed last week.

After meeting his Chinese counterpart, Li Keqiang, Serbian Prime Minister Vucic said that the two leaders had discussed a plan for a high-speed rail link from Belgrade to Budapest.

According to Vucic, Li recently agreed with Greek Prime Minister Antonis Samaras that the Budapest-Belgrade railway should be extended via Skopje in Macedonia to Thessaloniki.


----------



## Costas (Sep 24, 2014)

SBE said:


> Υποθέτω ότι η ένσταση ήταν στο ότι δεν αναφερόταν ο αμερικανός αποκλειστικά στους σλαβικής καταγωγής πολίτες αλλά σε όλους.


Πώς σε όλους, αφού στη συνέχεια ανέφερε τους Αλβανούς, τους Τούρκους, τους Ρομά και άλλους;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 24, 2014)

Σύμφωνα με το επίσημο σκεπτικό, δεν υπάρχουν «Σλάβοι» στη χώρα. Υπάρχουν: Μακεδόνες, Αλβανοί, Τούρκοι, Ρομά και Σέρβοι (WP).


----------



## Costas (Sep 24, 2014)

Αυτό είπα κι εγώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 25, 2014)

Ναι. :)


----------



## Costas (Oct 17, 2014)

Montenegrin and Albanian Pupils Clash at School (Balkan Insight)
The violence at this week’s Serbia-Albania football match sparked an ethnically-charged fight between Albanians and Montenegrins at a school in Podgorica.
At least six pupils were injured after a mass brawl erupted on Wednesday between the Albanian and Montenegrin pupils at an ethnically-mixed high school in Tuzi, a suburb of the Montenegrin capital.

The violence, which involved several dozen pupils, broke out after a few Albanian pupils came to school dressed in red T-shirts with Albanian symbols.

They were celebrating the incident at the football match in Belgrade between Serbia and Albania on Tuesday which was abandoned after a drone flying an [ΣΣ: Greater] Albanian flag over the pitch sparked a brawl between the teams.
(...)


----------



## Costas (Oct 28, 2014)

‘Russia Today’ News Service Opens in Serbia (Balkan Insight)
Moscow’s international news agency Russia Today is opening 29 new offices abroad, including one in Serbia, with a promise to promote the Kremlin’s news perspective.

Russia Today (Rossiya Segodnya) announced on Monday that Belgrade would be one of its new offices opening around the world, running local-language websites and, as of spring 2015, radio stations.

Ljubinka Milincic, a former Moscow correspondent for the NIN weekly and Politika daily newspaper, will head the Belgrade office that she said plans to employ 30 people.

Milincic told news agency Beta that the Serbian website will report on events in the country with a Russian foreign policy perspective.

“There is a need for Russia's perspective here, because Western media have been operating in our country for over 20 years,” Milincic said.

“There are almost no Serbian media outlets in Serbia and it will be very good to hear Russia's say, too; Russia's view on a particular situation," she explained.

Unconfirmed media reports say that Russia Today is also to open an office in Romania on November 1.

A website called russiatoday.ro was officially registered by journalist Dan Musetoiu, the former editor of a business-oriented TV channel in Bucharest.

Musetoiu, who is also the founder of a Facebook page called RT.ro, was not available for comment.

It is not yet clear whether RT will open offices in any other Balkan countries.

The Russia Today news agency was created after a decree issued by Russian President Vladimir Putin in December 2013.

It was set up to replace the country's state-owned news agency RIA Novosti and the Kremlin's international radio service Voice of Russia.

According to the presidential decree, the mandate of the new agency was to “to provide information on Russian state policy and Russian life and society for audiences abroad”.

RIA Novosti stated at the time that "the move is the latest in a series of shifts in Russia's news landscape, which appear to point toward a tightening of state control in the already heavily regulated media sector".

Although Russian news channel RT was also formerly known as Russia Today, the news agency stated that it is “in no way related” to the news channel.

However Margarita Simonyan serves as the editor-in-chief of both RT and news agency Russia Today.


----------



## Costas (Dec 16, 2014)

Δεν είναι είδηση, αλλά...EU Summit Parks Macedonia Membership Bid (για 6η φορά). Είδα όμως ότι και η Βουλγαρία έχει εγείρει ενστάσεις. (Balkan Insight)


----------



## Costas (Jan 16, 2015)

Δεν συμβαίνουν μόνο σ' εμάς:
Croatia PM Finally Greets New Rightist President (Balkan Insight)
After holding back for days from congratulating Kolinda Grabar Kitarovic on her victory in the presidential election, the Prime Minister, Zoran Milanovic, has given in, under pressure.


----------



## Costas (Jan 22, 2015)

Macedonia MPs Back Controversial Amendments
Parliament in Skopje has adopted two controversial amendments to the constitution, on the formation of international financial zones and redefining marriage.
(Balkan Insight)
(...)
The amendment concerning marriage rights has been criticized by the rights organisation Amnesty International, which has said it would further entrench discrimination. The amendment “effectively bans same-sex marriage, discriminating against same-sex couples,” Amnesty said on Tuesday.

The amendment “is another addition to discrimination, violence and intolerance on the basis of sexual orientation or gender identity in Macedonia”, Amnesty’s Deputy Director for Europe, Gauri van Gulik, said in a public statement.

This amendment previously included a more explicit ban on same-sex marriages and other forms of registered partnerships. However, this was removed after the Venice Commission deemed it incompatible with the European Convention on Human Rights. 
(...)
The opposition MPs, led by the Social Democrats, SDSM, have been boycotting parliament since the April 2014 general and presidential elections, accusing Nikola Gruevski’s ruling VMRO DPMNE party and its allies of using electoral fraud to win them.


----------



## Costas (Jan 27, 2015)

Islamists Interrupt Prayers at Sarajevo Mosque
(BIRN)
Three people wearing Islamic State T-shirts insulted an imam at Friday prayers, amid increased concerns over the rise of radical Islam in Bosnia.
Elvira M. Jukic, Sarajevo

Imam Muhamed Velic said that the three men entered the mosque in the Breka area of Sarajevo on Friday and insulted him, calling him a liar, before being escorted out by other worshipers.

“Their appearance was disturbing from the outset. The man who led the group stood in front of me, took off his jacket and revealed an ISIS flag on a long black shirt,” Velic wrote on his Facebook page. 

One of the three men involved in the incident surrendered to police over the weekend and has been identified by local media as Kenan Krso, an Islamic radical suspected of having fought in Syria. 

Police confirmed that one man was in custody on suspicion of causing a public disturbance, while the other two believed to have been involved in the incident were still being sought.

It was not immediately clear why Velic, who is also a columnist for various newspapers, was targeted.

The imam said that after the incident, state agencies and country’s Islamic Community had to address the issue of radical Islamism, which in the past had been “swept under the rug”.

Security experts and intelligence officials say that over the past year or so some 160 Bosnians have joined Islamic State or al-Qaeda forces fighting in Syria and Iraq. A number have been reportedly killed in fighting or during suicide-bombing missions. Several people who fought in the Middle East have now returned to Bosnia, increasing security concerns.

Bosnia last year passed a law that bans citizens from fighting in foreign countries, which enabled police and intelligence agencies over the past two months to arrest more than a dozen radical Islamists believed to have fought abroad, or to be recruiting others.

The Bosnian Islamic Community has criticized those who go to fight overseas and distanced itself from Islamic radicalism, which emerged in the country for the first time at the beginning of the 1990s during the Bosnian war.


----------



## Costas (Jan 29, 2015)

A new model of authoritarian government is taking hold in the Balkans, which the EU is failing to recognise or address, Florian Bieber said at the LSE.
(BIRN)
The orchestrated campaign against BIRN in Aleksandar Vucic’s Serbia was a prime example of the new authoritarianism sweeping the Balkans, which is the rolling back the democratic gains of the 1990s, Balkan expert Florian Bieber said in London on Tuesday.

Speaking at the London School of Economics on the “Crisis of Democracy in the Balkans”, Bieber, a Professor for Southeastern European Studies in Graz, said the case fit “a regional pattern of authoritarian temptation”. This has seen the rise of governments with marked authoritarian and anti-democratic traits, which are not to be confused with classic dictatorships, however.

Bieber said Vucic’s repeated claims that BIRN had lied in connection with its report on the dewatering of the Tamnava mine formed part of a broader pattern of orchestrated offensives against dissenting, critical voices that relied on tame tabloid media.

Other examples were the ferocious campaign against the rights group MANS in Montenegro and the arrest and jailing of the investigative journalist Tomislav Kezarovski in Macedonia. 

Bieber noted the apparent paradox in Vucic accusing BIRN of “getting money from [Michael] Davenport” - the EU chief in Belgrade – to spread alleged falsehoods, while his government actively pursues membership of the EU.

The paradox was not unusual, he added. Throughout the region, governments have appropriated a discourse about Europe, reform and fighting corruption while in practice behaving very differently.

Bieber said the new authoritarian governments of the region were not to be confused with their predecessors in the 1990s. They did not need to promote war or ultra-nationalism, speak through a “state media” or win elections by blatant fraud.

The new model of governance was characterised by strong party political control of the administration – and the jobs market, deep penetration of supposedly independent state institutions and a flexible attitude towards the law.

In some ways the new system was stronger and more effective – more “Machiavellian”, as he put it. Multi-party coalitions allowed for the division of the spoils of the state between a number of different stakeholders, for example.

The growth of the private, nominally independent media allowed the new regimes to speak through a host of supposedly unrelated outlets, from which the state could also distance itself if need be.

Addressing the factors behind the rise of new-style authoritarianism in Southeast Europe, Bieber singled out disappointment with reformism, which fed a “svi su isti” [“they’re all the same”] mentality among voters. The failure of truly ideological parties with defined social constituencies to emerge was another factor.

Ironically, EU integration had in some sense assisted the rise of authoritarian populists in region, which had learned to appropriate slogans about Europe, corruption – and also use them as a tool against domestic opponents. There was “a curious inter-relationship between EU integration and these patterns [of government]”, he noted.

In the EU’s monitoring the region, such as in the progress reports, there was not “the strength of language you would expect to see”, Bieber noted. There was a phenomenon of the EU “not seeing the wood for the trees” in the sense that the often ruthless acts of regional governments towards opponents was not reflected in reports, which, addressing a multiplicity of sectors, failed to take in “the overall picture”.

Apart from this bureaucratic approach, another issue appeared to be the EU’s strategic considerations. In Kosovo and Serbia, for example, much in EU eyes was subordinated to the priority of maintaining the EU-led Kosovo-Serbia dialogue.

Another factor behind the overly upbeat or bland character of EU reports and assessments of developments in the region was a perceived need in Brussels to keep the mood music positive, at a time when the principle of enlargement is under increasing attack from within the EU.

Bieber concluded by suggesting that the new-style authoritarian governments were here to stay – and not only in the Balkans. Hungary was another example.

Over the longer term, some might “trip up” by claiming one set of values – over Europe, reform and so on – while following another. However, this lay in the more distant future. In the medium term, one thing about these governments was certain: “What they won’t do is move towards liberal democracy”.


----------



## Costas (Mar 3, 2015)

Romanians Split Over School Divinity Classes
(Balkan Insight)
Romanian Orthodox Church backs drive to enrol children in religious studies classes, after the courts said pupils had to opt in, rather than opt out, of them.
Marian Chiriac
Bucharest

Public personalities, including actors, writers and journalists, have joined a campaign aimed at encouraging parents to enroll their children in religious studies classes in school.

Parents have by March 6 to file a written request if they want their children to attend divinity classes in school.

Their option, expressed from September 2015, will cover the whole cycle of studies, from primary school to high school, and cannot be changed until the end of that cycle.

The campaign is being supported by Romanian Orthodox Church, which is using its media channels in order to promote the idea In recent years, the Church has started to use a range of media to put forward its message, including a website, TV, radio stations and its own daily newspaper.

Patriarch Daniel, the head of the Romanian Orthodox Church, on Sunday said children "need a spiritual and intellectual formation in schools... Religion is the most profound science, and signing up for this discipline is an act of public confession of faith.”

The Church's campaign follows a decision last November of the Constitutional Court, which struck down the legal obligation to file a written request for a student not to attend religion classes. The Court said such requests should only be made by those who want to study religion.

While clerics and believers would like divinity classes to again become mandatory, many Romanians oppose the move. “There should be a clear separation between the Church and the state. The study of religion [in schools] should be replaced by classes on ethics,” Remus Cernea, president of a Green party, opined.

There are 18 officially recognised religious denominations in Romania, but more than 85 per cent of Romania's population of 19.5 million belong to the Orthodox Church.

The Church has enjoyed a revival since Communism fell in 1989, but has often been marred by allegations of corruption and nepotism.


----------



## Costas (Mar 4, 2015)

Kosovo Charges Seven With Islamist Terrorism
Una Hajdari / BIRN
Kosovo prosecutors have raised an indictment against seven Kosovo nationals thought to have recruited, or fought for, Islamist terror groups in Syria.

Seven Kosovars have been indicted on terrorism charges for planning to take up arms with the Islamic State or for recruiting fighters in Kosovo, the first such indictment to be raised in the country since more than 50 people were arrested last year.

The indictment, which names the seven defendants, says they “agreed to go to war in Syria and join a group of Albanians fighting for the terrorist organization ISIL,” the Kosovo prosecutor's office said.

The seven are named as Zeqirja Qazimi, Ilir Berisha, Sadat Topojani, Burim Ballazhi, Jetmir Kyqyku, Liridon Kabashi and Ilir Krraba.

The most severe charges are against five of the defendants, for “inciting others to commit or participate in terrorist activities, and for securing funds and other material resources”.

According to the indictment, since the start of the conflict in Syria, Qazimi “held lectures at the ‘Islamic Youth’ NGO in Kacanik about the importance of Jihad” and as an imam in the “El-Kuddus” Mosque in Gjilan.

He allegedly held similar lectures in Vitia, Kacanik and Hani i Elezit, where he preached that the “war of the Jihad in Syria was a holy war” and stressed the importance of joining “ISIS and Jabat Al-Nusra”.

Qazimi also allegedly secured financial means and instructions for a group of Kosovar Albanians “who are currently in Syria or were previously thought to be there,” all of whom are named in the indictment.

Qazimi is also accused of spreading religious intolerance. In a video he posted in 2013 on YouTube of an Islamic lecture, he says: “The blood of the Kaffir [nonbelievers] is our sweetest drink.”

Ilir Berisha was in direct contact with the previous head of the Albanian group in Syria, Lavdrim Muhaxheri – it is unclear who the current head is.

The indictment specifies that he used to “top up Lavdrim Muhaxheri’s phone, so that he could stay in contact with people traveling to Syria,” and gave Kosovo Albanians directions on how to get from Hatay airport in southeastern Turkey to the Syrian border.

The indictees appear to have communicated mainly via text messages, with instructions being shared between those already in Syria and those planning to go.

The indictment mentions a text message that Muhaxheri sent, which specifies three contact persons who would meet up with the Kosovar Albanians once they arrived in Hatay, and take them to Syria.

Sadat Topojani admits to going to Syria to fight against Bashar Al-Assad's regime, whereas Burim Ballazhi says he went there only to help protect families that were targeted by the Assad regime. Both were trained in Syria, with Ballazhi receiving intensive 40-day training.

The suspects were arrested separately from June to October 2014. Five defendants, including the imam, have remained in detention since being taken into custody, while one suspect is under house arrest and another is out on bail.

The indictment marks a new stage in the drive by the authorities in Kosovo to prosecute radical Islamists, recruiters or fighters.

The Interior Ministry estimates that around 300 Kosovars have joined the Islamic State group in Syria and Iraq. Half of them have been prosecuted so far, according to Interior Minister Skender Hyseni.


----------



## Costas (Mar 6, 2015)

Romanian Property Restitution Chiefs Throw in Towel

The heads of Romania’s property restitution department have resigned, saying they cannot cope with the delays, logjams and financial headaches tied to the business of compensating owners of assets seized by the Communists.
Marian Chiriac / BIRN

The president and two vice-presidents of Romania’s Authority for Property Restitution, ANRP, resigned this week over delays in fulfiling the law to resolve the issue of property seized by the Communist regime.

“The ANRP has to pay fines for failing to offer compensation certificates in due time. There are thousands of lawsuits against the ANRP, asking the courts to rule tens of thousands of euro against the institution,” George Baesu, the outgoing ANRP president, complained in his resignation letter sent to Prime Minister Victor Ponta.

Baesu added that he did not wish to pay for the mistakes made in the past in the process of property restitution.

Ponta on Tuesday admitted that the situation at ANRP was serious. “I can accept that ANRP leadership is right … We will have to find a solution, otherwise nobody will want to work there," he said.

The business of property restitution in Romania has long been fraught. After years of delay, in 2013 Romania adopted a law aimed at helping former owners recover their confiscated properties.

Where this is not possible, the state is obliged to compensate owners according to the value of their lost assets.

According to the law, former owners who cannot be compensated in kind should receive points with a nominal value of 1 leu each (1 euro is 4.4 lei). These points can then be redeemed to buy property, or be exchanged for money.

Former owners of nationalized property whose cases have already been resolved are entitled to receive cash compensation within five years.

Payments started in January 2014 and have to be paid in equal annual installments, with a minimal sum of 5,000 lei (1,133 euro).

The problem is that Romania is currently not able to pay the compensation certificates in the promised timeframe because the state has only limited resources to do so.

Thousands of former property owners have meanwhile lodged complaints with the European Court.

Since 1999, this court has awarded many former owners their houses back, but the authorities in Romania have routinely disregarded the verdicts.

So far, progress on restitution has solved less than 20 per cent of all restitution claims. Moreover, some properties have been illegally given to people who forged ownership documents or inheritance papers.


----------



## Costas (Mar 6, 2015)

Italy on Alert Over Jihadist Threat From Balkans

Italian authorities are increasingly concerned by the number of radicalized Muslims emigrants from the Balkans joining the ranks of the Islamist militants.
Aleksandra Bogdani / BIRN

(...)
According to one document seen by BIRN, the Italian Interior Ministry has identified five radical cells from the Balkans operating in Italy and recruiting jihadist fighters for the Islamic State.

The cells are located in Milan, Rome, Liguria, Lucca and Siena, infiltrated into communities of Muslim emigrants from Albania, Kosovo, Macedonia and Bosnia 

So far, eight of the 59 people that Italian security agencies have identified as joining radical Islamic groups fighting in Syria and Iraq come from the Balkans. Four have already died in the Syrian war.

Because of its geographical proximity, Italian authorities are worried that ties between radical preachers coming from the Balkans and local Muslim communities could turn the country into a centre of radical Islamist activity.

Since the civil war started in Syria, several hundred Muslims from the Balkans have joined militant organizations like the al-Nusra front and ISIS.

The International Center for the Study of Radicalization, ICSR, a think tank based in King's College, London, believes the number of fighters from the Balkans that have joined jihadist groups in Syria totals 632.

Last week, two imams and seven of their supporters went on trial in Albania a year after their arrest, accused of recruiting dozens of fighters for ISIS and the al-Nusra front.

The indictment says imams Bujar Hysa and Abdurrahim Balla facilitated the recruitment of 70 fighters from Albania between 2012 and 2014 through their mosques on the outskirts of Tirana. 

Since the start of the conflict, 10 Albanians have lost their lives fighting in Syria, while 30 others have already returned home and are under the constant observation of law-enforcement agencies.

In September 2014, meanwhile, the authorities in Bosnia and Herzegovina arrested a radical imam named Bilal Bosnic under an operation codenamed “Damask.”

BIRN has learned that agents from Italian anti-terror units in the cities of Bergamo and Cremona, which have large immigrant populations from the Balkans, took part in the operation.

Bosnic held inflammatory preaching tours in Italy in 2011. In an interview with the Italian daily newspaper, Corriere Della Sera, in August 2014 Bosnic declared that jihadist recruits had their eye on Italy.

“Italy is a very important country for us because we believe the whole world will become one Islamic State,” he said. “Even the Vatican will be Muslim,” Bosnic added.

Bosnic is not the only radical imam from the Balkans to have preached to Muslim immigrants in Italy. Shefqet Krasniqi, imam of the Grand Mosque in Pristina, is another.

Kosovo authorities arrested Krasniqi last September on suspicion of “incitement to hatred and religious, racial, ethnic intolerance”.

Before his detention, Krasniqi in December 2013 held a meeting with the faithful at the El Hilal mosque in the Italian town of Grosseto, in Tuscany, and a video of his sermon in the mosque can be found in YouTube.

Apart from watching links with radical imams from the Balkans, the Italian authorities are keeping a close eye on Muslims emigrants from the Balkans who feed on Islamist propaganda on the internet.

Using a national security decree issued in 2005 the Italian Interior Ministry has started to deport migrants who post ISIS symbols on the internet en masse by the end of 2014. 

Among those already deported was a 22-year-old from Kosovo, Resim Kastrati, who was suspected of preparing to join the ISIS in Syria. He was deported from Italy on January 19, 2015.
(...)


----------



## Costas (Mar 7, 2015)

Ευτυχώς που υπάρχει και η..."Μακεδονία" για να αναπτερώνει το ηθικό μας!

Macedonia Tapes Reveal Blatant Election Trickery (BIRN)
New batch of bugged conversations feature Interior Minister discussing how to bus in foreigners to vote in Macedonian elections, the risks of sticking dozens of these ‘little people’ in one address and how she intends to ‘drag gypsies’ to polling stations.


----------

